# Antler handle cane



## Fisher Kat (Apr 20, 2013)

My 7th attempt at making an antler handle cane. wood is Hickory and spacer between antler and cane is rosewood.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Quality piece FK. Nice job. I think you can stop counting, your there!


----------



## Fisher Kat (Apr 20, 2013)

Sean said:


> Quality piece FK. Nice job. I think you can stop counting, your there!


Thanks Sean.


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think you got it man...Looks sweet...


----------



## JD79 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice looking cane! I too like to make antler canes.


----------



## Chiricahua Jack (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is my 1st attempt using an antler handle. Not as nice as Fisher Kat, I know! I don't have a lathe so I had no easy way to turn down a spacer between the cane and antler handle, so I just used some rubber heat shrink tubing to hide the joint. The cane and antler are held together with a screw so I can "upgrade" with a spacer in the future.


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice,very nice,wtg...


----------



## Chiricahua Jack (Jun 23, 2013)

Paul2281 said:


> Nice,very nice,wtg...


Thanks for your compliment, Paul! It's my first stick too. Hickory and an antler shed from a white tail deer. I thought I might add some painted crow feathers on a lanyard around the joint but haven't got that done yet. By the way, I am 6'5" tall and like my canes to be around 43" at the handle.


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

Chiricahua Jack said:


> Paul2281 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice,very nice,wtg...
> ...


Good idea,that would look cool for sure....

I always make my sticks a little on the long side too....


----------

